# The Black Dial Vs The White Dial!!!!



## tick_tock87

Hi all, 

The other month I wrote a post about whether to go for the Super Avenger or Navitimer World...
I've decided on the Navitimer World :-!. 

HOWEVER!:-s I don't know which watch face I like best!? :think: I have seen the White and the Black on stainless steel and can not decide o|, anyone fancy giving me some Pro's|> and Cons<|?

Which do you think is the more 'timeless' look?

I know i'll be very happy with either on my wrist
:thanks in advance


----------



## peters

This is something we all wonder about...
Do you have any other watches that are either white or black dialed? If so, you may want to have another color for the change. I have three black dials, so the next will be definitly white. White seems to be more timeless and dressy while the black is more sporty. But truly either way you cant go wrong. The other thing to do would be to try them both out, then you will know.
success,
pete


----------



## no_self_control

white is not a popular colour. i spoke to my AD recently and he confirmed that the white aerospace still doesn't sell well. breitling discontinued white after the first 'navitimer' aerospace but brought it back again for the 'avantage' (and yes, i know it's not called that now). so, i think it depends on whether this mattrs to you or not, as i imagine black will be easier to re-sell.

candidly, i've come to the view that white is perceived as a feminine colour. not that i'm trying to be derogatory or offensive but i do think women tend to go for white more than men.

BTW, i currently have a white 'navitimer' aerospace undergoing repair. i'm not sure if i'll keep it when it's fixed. i think i ended up buying it because it was rare and different. i'd probably not do so again.


----------



## Alex**

white cosmo looks alot better than black i prefer the white fighters to the black, however i like the datora in black. think the world looks better in black, i love the old navi oly in white and black

i dont think either will re sell better, i would agree that the aerospace maybe harder to sell in white but then i dont like it in any form.


----------



## davey vermaak

I love the white world.

Almost bought one a while back, only chose not to because of the white Monty Legende I have.

I think the white lends itself to so many more choices of strap colour and still looks great on the nav bracelet.

Go onto Breitling Japan website and play in the fitting bay. Especially try the white world on a black or blue Croc strap.

It'll answer all of your thoughts

Davey


----------



## Alex**

davey vermaak said:


> Go onto Breitling Japan website and play in the fitting bay. Especially try the white world on a black or blue Croc strap.
> 
> It'll answer all of your thoughts
> 
> Davey


thats a good plan.

i also think white on strap takes better pics


----------



## Don Indiano

I'd go for a white World.
(Not your average girlie watch IMO!!)
Cheers,
Don


----------



## Tiaz

I am still in love with my first B.. How about this combo? This wears very nice!

Cheers
Tiaz


----------



## tick_tock87

To be honest I'm never going to sell the watch, it's definately going to be a keeper so I wouldn't be bothered about which coour will sell in the future. Also I have tried them both on! I STILL CAN NOT DECIDE!
They're both very nice looking watches, I have heard a few ppl say white is slightly more ' associated with females' but really i'm just lookng for a watch colour that'll look good with the suit and tux's but also go with the more casual look. I want the colour that says 'I'm a breitling'...Does anyone know what I mean?


----------



## no_self_control

tick_tock87 said:


> To be honest I'm never going to sell the watch, it's definately going to be a keeper so I wouldn't be bothered about which coour will sell in the future. Also I have tried them both on! I STILL CAN NOT DECIDE!
> They're both very nice looking watches, I have heard a few ppl say white is slightly more ' associated with females' but really i'm just lookng for a watch colour that'll look good with the suit and tux's but also go with the more casual look. I want the colour that says 'I'm a breitling'...Does anyone know what I mean?


ultimately, it's what you feel suites you personally. my brother only wears black watches. that's him. i've got a range of colours but i do tend to gravitate to black. white is perhaps more casual than black but it's all really subjective. as for "i'm a breitling" it's the watch that says that not the colour of the dial.


----------



## Alex**

i actually think the strap makes more difference to if it looks dressy or not rather than dial colour between black and white

white on brown croco is very very dressy imo


----------



## Alex**

in fact just look at tiaz pic!!!! so dressy, put in on bracelet and wear it with a suit or jeans, shove it on croco for a tux or special event.


----------



## 316L

I think white is a great color! All the dress watches are usually BLACK dial, WHITE, OR SILVER. I was looking in a man magazine. I dont remember if it was esquire, GQ or some other fashion mens mag BUT it had a section about dressy white/ silver dials. Had the newer 43mm version of the mont blanc timewalker chrono and I loved the lighter dial. It was on a black croc strap and looked fantastic. I think the white dial navi world is awesome. You cant go wrong with any dial color really. I mean cmon its a freaking BREITLING!! they are huge, especailly the 46mm world!!!!! not exactly petite and feminine. Go for the color u want. I think black or white are two neutral colors that can be worn with anything. Its not like your buying a pink dial.


----------



## tick_tock87

Well guys thanks for all the help! I tried both on this weekend just gone...really couldn't pick one but the shop selling the black gave me a better deal so opted for that one! I have to say initially white didn't get a look in, my gut instinct was black...now after months of debate in my head I've gone for the one I first liked!
Now just got to pick it up friday (forgot my card last weekend haha)!

Such a hard decsion to make cause in theory its something that's going to be attached to you for a long long time, so you gotta like it!

thanks again,

Jamie


----------



## drhodes

MAN i been going through the SAME darned dillema man! I like black but something tells me white is more "classy", never thought buying a watch could be so difficult!!


----------



## Polaroid

I always feel like white is dressier and is more versatile because it can be casual as well. I'd get the white B, seems more official.


----------



## danielcm

if i were you, id get the white navi. its absolutely gorgeous. And the thing with us B folks is, we end up buying the other breitlings that we also want. So later on when you're buying the SA, you can get the black and that will be a beast. 

cheers!


----------



## Verner

White for me, but that's not saying I don't like black. I do. Different watches look better in white and others look better in black. IMHO.










Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## Brice

Both B & W are really great colors (I got both on Navis), but I'd say black dial, due to a slightly better readability...:think:
Here's my World :










Up to you ! ;-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## shah

In my opinion this combo is the BEST:


----------



## Arthur H

White dial

two tone bracelet classy very classy!!!!!!!!


----------



## RRM1020

I have a blue dial Navi World I simply love, got a good deal on it. 
Between white or black is very hard to decide but I Think I'd go for the white.


----------



## DirtDiver

RRM1020 said:


> I have a blue dial Navi World I simply love, got a good deal on it.
> Between white or black is very hard to decide but I Think I'd go for the white.


Old thread, but same dilemma.


----------



## kuaka

White!


----------



## CaptRimmer

Black dial!!!!! Ask 100 people, it'll probably be split right down the middle. It doesn't matter what we think, it's what you think that matters. It's your hard earned cash and you'll have to live with the watch. We'll just hit the "like" button irrespective and move on.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## blackbard

White dials tend to look larger. I prefer white because they go with everything, whereas black tends to feel limited.... There are exceptions to this. Black does tend to resale better if that is an issue for you.


----------



## wessa

Get black and white if you can't decide.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Used to own a blue dial Crosswind and UTC module. Very limiting IMO. White dial and black dial Navi's were versatile but black is a little more legible. A great middle of the road choice is "slate" or "grey" dial. IMO, goes with everything and versatile for sport or dress. My slate dial Chronomat Evolution with slate UTC module is the perfect balance for me, casual, sport or dress. Just my .02 worth... 
Best,
Ron


----------

